# Worst forum you've ever signed up for?



## xiaonu (Jan 5, 2014)

Sorry if something like this was already created ^^; I'm curious, what's the worst forum you've ever been on, and why? For me, I was on a forum for a particular MMORPG game. I got warnings and bans for the dumbest things. I understand that they're trying to keep it child-friendly, but it was ridiculous.  I got banned for saying "crap", they favorited certain members and let them do things I, as well as my friends, got warnings for. Nearly half the members are banned actually. A friend posted a music video with game footage, doing glitches, and that was an instant perm-ban. The rules we're just way too ridiculous. And I can't delete my account due to the perm ban, so I still get emails. Man, its annoying! I hope their forum eventually dies out.


----------



## Mary (Jan 5, 2014)

ACC. I got banned in under an hour. I still have no idea why, either.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah I never really liked ACC. It was way too strict, like neopets. I'm sure I'm still banned.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 5, 2014)

I signed up for ACC yesterday, but I seemed too strict, so I searched for another AC Forum and found this!


----------



## KCourtnee (Jan 5, 2014)

If neopets counts I think the forums, along with the whole site is way too strict.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 5, 2014)

I think that the Smogon University forums are waaaaaaayyyyyy too annoying and unaccepting of new people.


----------



## Byngo (Jan 5, 2014)

ACC. 'Nuff said


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 5, 2014)

This is the only forum I ever signed up for and it's the best.

I never hear anything good about ACC. It's probably the worse forum in existence.


----------



## Cou (Jan 5, 2014)

Lmao what did you all do at ACC to have such strong feelings. I actually like it, sometimes. I like how you get a little notification when you get a reply on a subscribed/flagged thread just when you refresh your page. But it's just a little confusing especially the selling/buying threads as there's a limit of how long you can edit your first post. So you have to look for the updated post -_- There's also so many buttons to click on before you get to your desired page. :|

Worst forum for me would be axaforums. It's so dead and only about 3 people posts a day. Different topics too, so I don't know how to actually enjoy it..


----------



## Bowie (Jan 5, 2014)

Facepunch anyone?


----------



## Trundle (Jan 5, 2014)

Cou said:


> Lmao what did you all do at ACC to have such strong feelings. I actually like it, sometimes. I like how you get a little notification when you get a reply on a subscribed/flagged thread just when you refresh your page. But it's just a little confusing especially the selling/buying threads as there's a limit of how long you can edit your first post. So you have to look for the updated post -_- There's also so many buttons to click on before you get to your desired page. :|
> 
> Worst forum for me would be axaforums. It's so dead and only about 3 people posts a day. Different topics too, so I don't know how to actually enjoy it..



Just as a bit of a side note, axa forums were great back in the day. They were active, had a great community, etc. It's changed now, unfortunately, due to a very long shutdown of the forum after someone hacked it.


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 5, 2014)

Hmm..
Worst forum?
I have to say...
Maybe The Sims 3 forums? It's worse than this..
I would say ACC, but I never technically signed up for it, so I don't know..


----------



## Byngo (Jan 5, 2014)

Cou said:


> Lmao what did you all do at ACC to have such strong feelings.



The community there is awful. A majority of the people I interacted with were immature, rude, and self righteous. Don't get me started about the staff members there...


----------



## Cress (Jan 5, 2014)

If Miiverse counts, than that. Nintendo bans people for the strangest reasons. I was banned on my first day because I was talking about YouTube. Because talking about YouTube contains "inappropriate content." -.- I had to call them to unban me and it took I think a month before I was unbanned. Almost all of my friends got banned on their first day as well for different reasons. I know one guy who got banned just because his Mii was too "inappropriate". Why does Nintendo give us Mii customization if they're going to say it's too inappropriate?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh wow I thought I was the only one who hated ACC here xD
I hate the layout, the image limit (I know others due to image xD) and the people e_e


----------



## Mary (Jan 5, 2014)

Amnesia said:


> Oh wow I thought I was the only one who hated ACC here xD
> I hate the layout, the image limit (I know others due to image xD) and the people e_e



Almost everyone hates ACC here. Actually, that's why many of us are here in the first place. Maybe that's why Jeremy even created this. I don't know.


----------



## beffa (Jan 5, 2014)

This one.

Nah, just kidding. But I only have really used two forums properly. I think I singed up to one a while ago for a virtual game I used to play, but I got banned like 2 years after signing up because I made a thread 'typin lyk dis' saying I was returning. They thought I was trolling I guess. I hate everyone there anyway because they always used to bully me. I only _attempted_ to return because I got banned from another when me and my friend logged onto each other's accounts. Other than that I don't think I've signed up for any that I have negative things to say about since I've only used one more which I love other than this one.


----------



## xiaonu (Jan 5, 2014)

I like the community on this forum alot. I was really cautious as to how I read the rules, etc. But I was shocked when I see how open people are and things you are allowed to talk about. Because animal crossing is targeting towards a younger age group, I figured it would be just as bad as the other forum, but its not at all! It's very diverse. The forum I was referring to was "Toontown Central Forums". The game shut down so now its "MMO Central forums". Lol, its still lame as always. It was nearly impossible to upload any images with a URL because all links were blocked for having "inappropriate advertising" But my god it wasn't even anything! They REALLY are strict. And the mods/admins on that forum always have sticks up their butts. Word of advice: Don't sign up for them.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm just going to sign up for ACC now out of curiosity. :V


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 5, 2014)

Any "official" forum really. Forums filled with nothing but rage if not moderated, filled with nothing if heavily moderated. No in between for most of them honestly.


----------



## Cou (Jan 5, 2014)

Trundle said:


> Just as a bit of a side note, axa forums were great back in the day. They were active, had a great community, etc. It's changed now, unfortunately, due to a very long shutdown of the forum after someone hacked it.



Thank you for explaining! I was really confused. It looked great, people were friendly, and the topics were awesome. Just that, not many people replied often. I'm sorry that happened to them though. D:



Lunatic said:


> The community there is awful. A majority of the people I interacted with were immature, rude, and self righteous. Don't get me started about the staff members there...



Haha, aww. That never really happened to me on there. I actually met a few nice people, giving dream/high villagers and items for free. Never really encountered any of the staffs. Though I have actually witnessed some rude comments.


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 6, 2014)

RetroT said:


> I'm just going to sign up for ACC now out of curiosity. :V



Me too.. XD
Of course, knowing me, I'd get banned by the end of the day.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 6, 2014)

TBT. lolololol

ACC isn't as bad as you all make it out to be. It's just run by some competent people and some really immature *******s.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 6, 2014)

oath2order said:


> TBT. lolololol
> 
> ACC isn't as bad as you all make it out to be. It's just run by some competent people and some really immature *******s.



To the people who actually use our Animal Crossing boards, compared to ACC, we're the promised land.

They have way too many restrictions. Also, *incompetent.


----------



## Chessa (Jan 6, 2014)

You get a warning on acc for giving away villagers for free! Like why??


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 6, 2014)

The Animal Crossing Post. It's as if the site has been abandoned. New registrations are temporarily disabled, so I can't work out why they won't just shut the site down. Okay, they were fairly good back in the day when they were slightly popular, but now? No. I've forgotten my password, so I asked for a new one and nothing has still been said/done about it. The worst part is, I still get emails from them!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2014)

Subeta. The staff/mods and their vague rules. Don't even get me started


----------



## tamagotchi (Jan 6, 2014)

Toy Soldiers Unite. If you don't know what it is, It's an old forum from a while back for people that liked Dr.Steel. It's not that It's bad; it was actually really fun and active at the time - but now It's old and barely anyone's ever on. It's kinda sad, really, because I used to go on there all the time. xd


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 6, 2014)

Reddit *I find everything on there so weird and ugly and out of place*

And of course ACC

You have to do some **** FC thing and its just ****


----------



## Klinkguin (Jan 6, 2014)

I just looked at acc and it looked WAY to complicated. This forum also looks and has a nicer feel to it.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Klinkguin said:


> I just looked at acc and it looked WAY to complicated. This forum also looks and has a nicer feel to it.



ACC is scaring me. I read the rules, and I'm like WTF?! You can't even sell a lawn mower there.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Jan 6, 2014)

The worst forum was Nintendolife. Sometimes I do go there but then I don't. Their rules are just too strict, even my friend don't go there that much and he was banned but then he was unbanned from the website.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> ACC is scaring me. I read the rules, and I'm like WTF?! You can't even sell a lawn mower there.



this. :c


----------



## Farobi (Jan 6, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> I think that the Smogon University forums are waaaaaaayyyyyy too annoying and unaccepting of new people.



Not annoying, but yeah this is the Smogon forums for you. Strangely the community was much more accepting the lower the tier you are in.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 6, 2014)

ACCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC - They ruined animal crossing for me


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 6, 2014)

http://dev.dota2.com


----------



## Amphibian (Jan 6, 2014)

N99, Liquid Stars and Simbella... when I was still playing The Sims.  The latter two in particular were awful.

"Honorable" mention goes to ACC.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 6, 2014)

I joined Chao Island a few years ago, Most people there were not exactly kind. Except for a few people who I became great friends with. I still visit sometimes and it is the only other forum i really ever used. It's not TERRIBLE though.


----------



## cIementine (Jan 6, 2014)

I go on this forum called the 'bearville insider'. (Don't judge, I like build a bear workshop, kay?) Now I just check on it since no one posts.
Don't get me wrong, everyone's nice. But the rules are just ridiculous:
- You cannot type in red or blue cause they're reserved for staff use. Doing this results in a warning.
- You cannot post pictures of yourself, say your age, or what grade your in.
- saying 'asdfjkl' is considered spam.
- saying 'I'm just gonna stab you' jokingly is considered violent.
- advertising a blog address is against forum rules
The list goes on.

Also, the banner there hasn't been updated since 2011. I only go on there to look at the AC thread there.


----------



## Leanne (Jan 6, 2014)

I stayed on ACC for two months before finally coming here. When I found this place, I decided to stay and leave ACC altogether. ^^

There were many problems with ACC. The community was very rude in general. People who started cloning threads, without necessarily having the intention to clone, were casted away with stones. People started bringing "personal values" to threads about cloning/glitching/etc and all their responses always could be summarized in "you're wrong and I'm right and that's it". Many members, specially younger ones, very rude in general (and I'm not THAT old x.X)

The site was also over-complicated to figure out. I think my brothers told me that the site is literally coded and maintained by "amateur programmers" ^^;. The Friends Code system is overcomplicated and unnecessary. You cannot simply give your friend code to somebody and be done with it. You have to send a Friend Code request, wait until they accept it, and do what you have to do. I could never properly figure it out so when I did trades there I had to ask people to send the request as I was too dumb to figure that system out. I tried to put my dream code in my signature, and it told me that "I am not allowed to post friend codes in public places". So even to have people visit your dream town, they have to go through the hassle of that system to get your code.

You're also limited to the avatars you can build there. I love having nice avatars and sigs, and that was a big letdown for me. You had to build your avatar with low quality images and they looked terrible. There was no way to put an image as your signature, either.

The rules in general are very strict. I never had any problems with any staff members there personally, but I saw them casting stones for the silliest things against other people.

On the plus side, I managed to do some really nice trades there and got many items I wanted, but that's something that can be done here too. ^^;

I don't visit many website forums because my dad doesn't like me to use websites that can make people get a lot of personal information about me. Asking him to let me to go to ACC and then here was hard hahaha, but it was worth it coming here. I haven't visited other website forums other than ACC and TBT, so I guess the worst I know is ACC. I know some other website by name, but never visited them.


----------



## Gummysaur (Jan 6, 2014)

smogon university. When I joined and I made a warstory, I was TORN TO SHREDS over how terrible it was, and it was even locked by a moderator because people were starting arguments over how crappy it was.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jan 6, 2014)

Reddit is so complicated and confusing *_* I signed up for it before coming here and it was horrible I didn't get anything
Acc is horrid. The rules list is HUGE and you can just get banned so easily!


----------



## Gummysaur (Jan 6, 2014)

Just checked out ACC. One of the rules is that you can't submit bad patterns. Wow...xD


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Jan 7, 2014)

Just like everyone else, I'll say ACC. The community there is just... Eck! I actually have no idea why I think that other than being ignored because the person who wanted to give me Kyle gave him to someone else. She told the person I said I didn't want him anymore and ignored every single thing I asked her. (Also, I was a little bit of a wuss when I first joined and it worried me because I felt like I was in a big shopping center filled with people that didn't like me.)

Anyway, their colour choices for the backgrounds and words are horrible. Blue DOES NOT work on blue. It gave me a headache.. Easily. I still check it... Very rarely and I don't post anymore unless I see something that is worth posting.. But, not many times..


----------



## SockHead (Jan 7, 2014)

Odd Future Talk is pretty ****ing terrible


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2014)

Never been on reddit but their layouts and rules for this and that boards.. no.


----------



## Jake (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Feraligator (Jan 7, 2014)

Probably the Mario Kart Wii.com forums, they don't allow you to bump threads that are _1 month_ old or more.


----------



## Cazqui (Jan 7, 2014)

Gamefaqs


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2014)

Gamefaps is actually alright compared to others, but I see your point


----------



## Snowtyke (Jan 7, 2014)

Marriland.
Granted, I was an idiot when I joined there, but the rules are strict and the mods get treated like special people. A member who hadn't even been on there for 3 months became a mod, and there are some very rude people on there too.


----------



## MayorIsabel (Jan 8, 2014)

ACC. xD
I really really hate the layout and you have to wait 24hrs before you can even post!! -.-
Besides, the mods on there are just askljfsahjajlalpwowkbwh >.<

Haha wow, I always thought I was alone with my thoughts on ACC. Guess I was wrong! ;D


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 9, 2014)

Snowtyke said:


> Marriland.
> Granted, I was an idiot when I joined there, but the rules are strict and the mods get treated like special people. A member who hadn't even been on there for 3 months became a mod, and there are some very rude people on there too.


oh dang, I've heard that around actually and I got that impression too. 

I used to browse (and moderate) on tcod a lot, but it's basically empty and nobody posts there anymore. :I so sad.


----------



## Murray (Jan 9, 2014)

BELLTREEFORUMS


----------



## Jake (Jan 9, 2014)

Murray said:


> BELLTREEFORUMS



YAS BTF IS THE WORST!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Redacted (Jan 9, 2014)

The official minecraft forum is a joke. Just a big popularity contest.


----------



## a potato (Jan 9, 2014)

This one by far! It has a terrible layout, mean users (especially that Mary) and extremely rude mods. 
Loljk. Everything I listed was completely the opposite. 
Probably ACC
They're like "you can't post unless you've been here for a century"


----------



## SockHead (Jan 9, 2014)

**** btf


----------



## Mary (Jan 9, 2014)

I thought we were TBT. Did I miss a new memo or something? Jk, jk.


----------



## saehanfox (Jan 9, 2014)

Gamefaqs board - it's basically like the People's Republic of China - no free speech, corrupt authority, and very belligerent people


----------



## Seastar (Jan 9, 2014)

If Neopets counts, then that. I almost got banned when I used their forum and since then, I decided to never use their forum again. The reason that I was almost banned was because I posted too much in a forum game that I made! -.-


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 9, 2014)

ACC - It's so messy  and the people on their don't seem to friendly to me. I've heard people have been scammed trading villagers on there too.


----------



## Miss Renee (Jan 9, 2014)

GaiaOnline


----------



## oath2order (Jan 9, 2014)

Miss Renee said:


> GaiaOnline



oh dear lord that forum is a cluster****


----------



## chillv (Jan 10, 2014)

So far, the worst forums I have been on is Super Mario Boards and Gamefaqs.

With Super Mario Boards, I have had many experiences where I have tried to express my opinions and people seem to attack me, make sarcastic remarks and troll me. I just had a bad experience there today that left me almost wanting to cry. However, I decided to start doing my homework to make myself feel better. It actually worked.

With Gamefaqs, I seem to get in trouble for some of the most simple things ever but trolls and just other people seem to get off scot free for everything. Also, the same thing that happens on SMB happens here, but it is way way worse. One time, I was said some rude things that I had trouble sleeping once.


----------



## harime (Jan 10, 2014)

Miss Renee said:


> GaiaOnline



^ This. And ACC. 

ACC's layout is hideous.


----------



## Ceres (Jan 10, 2014)

A lot of bad ones have been brought up already, I agree with Gaia, Neopets, ACC, and smogon though I really only lurk smogon for strategies.
And oh god don't remind me of the minecraft forums agh

Gamefaqs isn't so bad (unless you're talking about the pokemon x/y forums, they got annoying really fast... what with all the "hacker" debates ugh) Neoseeker is pretty darn awful though I haven't been on it for years, its mostly full of a younger audience though from what I gather.

Back when I used to play an mmo named Flyff, the main forums were terrible. No freedom of speech, couldn't complain about anything, instant locks and bans... so I joined a fansite's forums and wow I'm not sure which was worse. It was literally the same 5 no-life elitists going around, raging at the new members and shutting them down for asking simple questions, and whining about how the game was dying and that they "quit months ago"...

MyAnimeList has some real annoying discussions/members, but I still frequent it. I really only go to episode/series discussion now since the general boards are usually redundant or facepalm-worthy.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 10, 2014)

The weird thing is a few years ago i was going to sign up to here, but it seemed dead? hardly any activity
came back in June and it was insane, and look at it now!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2014)

Agree about neopets, their banning crap is somewhat the equal worse-ness of Subeta lol.

Gaia is fun lol


----------



## chillv (Jan 11, 2014)

I thought GaiaOnline was dead... I barely hear about it.

Also, I thought Neopets was too.


----------



## xiaonu (Jan 11, 2014)

I went to see ACC for myself and ugh the layout is too cramped together. I completely lost interest after signing up realizing I have to wait a day to even post, and your posts per day are limited, depending on how long you've been a member. No thanks. Another thing about MMO Central forums, formerly, Toontown Central Forums: They moderate all your posts when you're a new member. Though you can post as a new member, your posts will be first sent to an administrator for review, then the admin will approve your post, which can take a while .. >_<. Also you had to PAY MONTHLY for basic things like a signature or personal user page. (It was basically a blank canvas where you could write a profile about yourself etc). Ugh it was lame. Once they gave out every member of a year+ free user pages, myself included. And could barely even add anything because every image hosting website is blocked/censored. Then like a few months later, they decide that they are going to make it a paid service again, including those who were gifted the free User pages. So everybody basically had censored URLs all over their pages and nobody could edit or remove them after that time period because of their change of greed.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2014)

^that sucks lol -_-

and yeah i hate gamefaqs for their limited posts crap when you are new. otherwise sometimes you can snag villagers i guess...

- - - Post Merge - - -



chillv said:


> I thought GaiaOnline was dead... I barely hear about it.
> 
> Also, I thought Neopets was too.


Lol no but they suck even more goat nowadays lol. Only there for a couple of friends :3.. Neopets idk havent been there for like 2 years maybe?


----------



## Isabella (Jan 11, 2014)

I joined some graphics forum once cause I found some really good tutorial and wanted to check out a bit more and the people there were the rudest, like I didn't even post cause I saw the newer people have their graphics ripped to shreds e_e there's constructive criticism but they reallyyy crossed the line. I can't even remember the name of it now but it was pretty small.

I don't like Marriland's layout at all, even though people are pretty cool there.

acc is pretty bad but I never even bothered to use it much because of the layout too.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 12, 2014)

I know that I posted Habbcrazy as the best forum I signed up to, but it is infact also the worst. In it's current state it's became the biggest pile of crap to ever roam the internet. Some of the people there are absolutely obnoxious. The site is essentially closed, but it's not official. The managers there are trying to bring it back since it's shutdown and reopening back in September, but nothing has really came from that except failure


----------



## Minties (Jan 13, 2014)

"1.7 Online Romances
While we want everyone to make friends on ACC, it is not to be used as a dating site or as a place to flirt, nor play out romances -- in public OR private forums. Even if members know each other offline and are romantically involved, ACC is not the place to express your intimate feelings about each other. ACC is also not the place to discuss or seek advice about relationship issues, nor is it appropriate to discuss physical relationships of any kind. Many members of ACC are very young, and this will be taken seriously. "

ACC by far.

I MEAN YOU CAN'T EVEN DATE EACH OTHER.


----------



## Snowtyke (Jan 13, 2014)

But hey, the town tune system on ACC is pretty cool...


----------



## juneau (Jan 13, 2014)

I'd also have to say ACC - I signed up for that before TBT, couldn't stand it and left before a day. It's just _stupid,_ all the rules, their systems for doing things, the confusing layout. The way to trade FC codes there is so tedious and annoying. You have to _request_ an FC from a user first, and only after they approve can you actually add to play with them. Can you imagine letting people in to sell turnips or something? And posting FCs in just a public message or whatever is not allowed for some reason. What possible harm is there in publicly sharing FC codes? I mean, you can't even play with someone unless you both add each other.

Also, when I first looked for an AC forum to join, I wanted to ask questions, right? That's why I wanted to join a forum in the first place. Right off the bat, I was told I can't post any messages or make a thread until I've been a member for 24 hours or something. WHY? What is the point of such a stupid rule? I just don't understand any of their rules, they're so trivial and pointless, and makes everyone's lives more difficult. 

Another thing I hated to a lesser extent was the inability to use custom avatars or put pictures in signatures. I don't get it, but I can live with it. At least it doesn't actually take away from the main purpose of the forum, like _not being able to make a post when you want to._


----------



## Maku (Jan 13, 2014)

I actually had been thinking of joining a forum for ages before I actually signed up to here and ACC. I started using ACC a few days before TBT but honestly, I was amazed by how unhelpful and uninviting everyone was towards new members. I had always had this impression that forums were meant to be really accepting places where you could make friends and talk to people really easily; needless to say I just gave up on ACC and started using my account here. The community here is really nice, you rarely see any arguing and people are overall really helpful!

TLDR; ACC. It sucks. Plus the FC system is horrendous imo.


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Jan 13, 2014)

Chessa said:


> You get a warning on acc for giving away villagers for free! Like why??



Probably because giving away stuff is socialism!  J/k. Seriously tho, from what I hear about ACC they sound like religous conservatives.


----------



## Sharla Smith (Jan 14, 2014)

The Neopet forums, Gamefaqs, and the Pok?farm forums.

Strict, filled to the brim with *******s and trolls, and filled with greedy, self-centered people respectively.

I have had VERY bad experiences on Gamefaqs, but they're things I don't want to even think about...


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jan 14, 2014)

I'd have to say the worst forum I was on would be the Nintendo Pipeline board. I only became a member because I'd lost contact with an old friend and randomly googled the username he used and it came up that he was active on there. I think most of the active members of that time were at the same school or something so I just felt rudely sidelined and ignored for not actually knowing them but I stuck around for a bit.


ACC used to be a brilliant website back before Wild World came out. They had no reason to impose crazy rules cause you could only trade with Nooks codes and couldn't visit people without their memory card. The moment AC became a social game they went rules crazy to protect people playing and try to shelter their younger members more and the whole website fell to crap within a month. I'm amazed it's kept going all this time, they still don't have a map generator for CF last I heard. 

But yeah, I would say ACC is the worst forum now that I'd ever joined. But I got perma-banned for starting the game, "Who can break the most rules before getting banned." as a defiance to when they started being ridiculous with the rules. So I was never really on ACC while it was like this, so I can't say it was the worst forum while I was a member.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Jan 16, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> ACC is scaring me. I read the rules, and I'm like WTF?! You can't even sell a lawn mower there.



Why? everyone here is making me curious how ACC was like *digging the forum rules and read* xD


----------



## Sad Professor (Jan 16, 2014)

This one.

lol jk


----------



## iheartpuppies (Jan 16, 2014)

Without a doubt it's Animal Crossing Community.

I always got notifications for the stupidest reasons, like, for example:

I had a romantic scene with another user in a RP I once joined. (it died a long time ago) Mind you, they started the romantic scene first, but they didn't get any notifications for it. And because of that, I thought it would be okay to continue it, so I did. But I was the one that got the notification for it! 

By the way, it wasn't THAT kind of romantic. It was just light romance, like, fluff.


----------



## unravel (Jan 16, 2014)

depends the members and admins so far no...


----------



## Elise (Jan 16, 2014)

I've been on ACC for years and, while I do still use it, I have to agree about the rules being too extreme.

I remember years ago creating a thread where people gave me requests for pictures which I would draw for them. I really enjoyed this a lot and people liked my drawings and it was all fun and happy... Until my thread was locked and I got a notification and my thread was locked because it was a "topic not allowed". I politely responded asking why my thread had been locked and pointing out that there were other similar threads still running and their response was something along the lines of "it's technically against the rules, don't question us."


----------



## TerryMartin (Jan 16, 2014)

Smogon by far...


----------



## MelonPan (Jan 16, 2014)

Animal Crossing Community just got bumped up to being one of the worst forums I have ever joined.

Not only because it's just, a complete and utter mess and hassle to weed through.  It has some of the rudest, rushy people I have ever come into contact with.  I have been on and off the last week on ACNL, but several people who hadn't even bought from me yet complained to me that I was never online to do our trade, and just though I completely ignored them.  Other people who I do wait for vanish with no message or explanation.  And the forum has such strict rules.

I've done more trades here than on ACC, and with far nicer, patient people.  I finally quit ACC today because I got tired of dealing with such people.


----------



## keybug55 (Jan 17, 2014)

It seems that a lot of people ran to here from ACC. Sounds like a terrible community.

I only go on there to look at and maybe post town tunes.


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 17, 2014)

neaopats 

indeed


----------



## keybug55 (Jan 17, 2014)

I just read some of ACC's rules, here's a few highlights

1.15 Posting in Non-English Languages - Basically you cannot say "Me gusta" without saying "I like" in the same post. Pretty stupid reason to get banned.

1.17 Posting Friend Codes - You cannot post your FC on the post or in your sig, please use our most likely broken and confusing tool. If you don't, you're banned.

2.5 Bumping Threads - What if you're trading something and waiting every 5 hours to bump? Oh, I'm banned?! Great!

2.7 Universal Codes - Universal Codes was something in the GC animal crossing where, when you enter it, you get goodies from Tom Nook. This basically says, Universal Codes are worse than any slang word ever, if you post this, you will be reported and most likely banned.

2.8 Posting Item Codes - Same as Universal Codes

2.9 Overuse of Markup - Basically, if you use too many italics, bold, color, whatever. reported and banned. This rule is scary because you don't know how much is "Overuse of Markup". So maybe an _italic_ and a *bold* is just *TOO MUCH*!

3.3 Trading on Forums - Only trade in PMs, if in the thread, you are in trouble.

4.1 Publishing Junk Patterns - If your patterns are bad, do not post. This following line is directly from the site _"A good rule of thumb, if the pattern took you less than a few minutes to make, it will probably be considered a junk pattern."_


----------



## SlaughterShy (Jan 17, 2014)

ACC... It was waaaaay too moderated.


----------



## Jake (Jan 17, 2014)

keybug55 said:


> 1.15 Posting in Non-English Languages - Basically you cannot say "Me gusta" without saying "I like" in the same post. Pretty stupid reason to get banned.


You're not going to get banned from saying 'Me Gusta' - you'll probably just get a warning. If you make a lengthy post that's in a foreign language, then yes.



keybug55 said:


> 1.17 Posting Friend Codes - You cannot post your FC on the post or in your sig, please use our most likely broken and confusing tool. If you don't, you're banned.


I've never actually understood why ACC has this rule. It makes no logical sense imo. But meh.



keybug55 said:


> 2.5 Bumping Threads - What if you're trading something and waiting every 5 hours to bump? Oh, I'm banned?! Great!


I've bumped threads plenty of times in ACC and again, I've never even received a warning. And it wasn't anything discreet either. I went right out and posted 'bump' and I did it like 5 times until I got bored 'cause no one replied to my thread.



keybug55 said:


> 2.7 Universal Codes - Universal Codes was something in the GC animal crossing where, when you enter it, you get goodies from Tom Nook. This basically says, Universal Codes are worse than any slang word ever, if you post this, you will be reported and most likely banned.





keybug55 said:


> 2.8 Posting Item Codes - Same as Universal Codes


Never played the GC version so I can't have an opinion on this



keybug55 said:


> 2.9 Overuse of Markup - Basically, if you use too many italics, bold, color, whatever. reported and banned. This rule is scary because you don't know how much is "Overuse of Markup". So maybe an _italic_ and a *bold* is just *TOO MUCH*!


[size=-2]yes, because typing like this in EVERY POST isn't the most annoying thing ever ◡‿◡ ♡◡‿◡ ♡◡‿◡ ♡

Tbh overuse of  mark up should be common sense. Mark ups are typically used to emphasize words, not to use for an entire post.​[/size]



keybug55 said:


> 3.3 Trading on Forums - Only trade in PMs, if in the thread, you are in trouble.


It spams up the topic so I agree, trades should be discussed via PM. Granted, doing it through the topic is easier, but I don't really want to read through 5 pages of a thread where two members are discussing trade details.



keybug55 said:


> 4.1 Publishing Junk Patterns - If your patterns are bad, do not post. This following line is directly from the site _"A good rule of thumb, if the pattern took you less than a few minutes to make, it will probably be considered a junk pattern."_


Whilst I think it's stupid, I get where they're coming from - It spams up the forum of patterns that no ones going to use, and then the patterns that people put hours of effort into making get buried by these patterns that nobody cares about.


TL;DR - different strokes for different yolks. I'm sure ACC has its reasons for having these rules and people just jump the gun calling them stupid when they don't bother to think why they may have these rules. Tbh there are some rules on TBT which I think aren't that great, and at the same time, there are some rules that I think TBT should have, but don't, but I know the staff have their reasons to have those rules so...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2014)

This foreign language crap rule there seems worse than subeta even, and they are pretty strict lol.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 17, 2014)

we should turn this into a poll..

1:acc
2ther


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2014)

1. Toontown forums - Banned because they're too strict
2. Wizard101 forums - Banned because a couple of bullies framed me
3. FusionFall forums - It doesn't even exist anymore, but when it did it was horrible
4. Luna online forums - It was more of a teenage based forum, and I was only 12.  If I had been older at the time I probably would have enjoyed it.
5. ACC forums - I think this one being disliked is pretty obvious


----------



## captainofcool (Jan 18, 2014)

ACC was the first forum I ever went on (well, actually AXA, but I never logged on) and since it doesn't have the traditional layout, I got really confused for a bit here. o-O
Anyway, ACC and this place are the only forums I'm one. I just go back and forth. Don't get why everyone's fussy about it. ACC is great. Met great people there. I can understand being confused, though.


----------



## danyelled (Jan 21, 2014)

An atheist forum. Everyone on there was very serious about atheism, and most of them were racist, misogynists, etc. I left after a few months.


----------



## Jaze (Jan 22, 2014)

pkmn.net

the mods there were extremely elitist and at one point there was even a site rule stating that one of the admins was to be 'worshipped'

everyone was extremely obnoxious and the mods/admins had attitude problems and a lot of the members played favorites with each other

i even went so far as to make it a hobby of mine to troll the forums regularly to the point where they had to hire people in my time zone to keep me under control because they're a uk site and therefore only had uk/european mods and admins. everyone knew it was me because at one point i was fairly popular on the site when i still enjoyed it and all of my friends knew i was doing it. eventually the mods found out it was me trolling them so when another friend of mine spammed the forums, they accused ME lol.

it actually amuses me that the site is no longer popular. last time i lurked there, there were only very few people i recognized, and a lot of the boards are extremely inactive. can't wait until the day it finally shuts down.


----------



## Kanapachi (Jan 22, 2014)

ACC. For sure. Made my first post and never went back. Also this breast feeding community or something, idk I was curious. >_>


----------



## Alphamega (Jan 22, 2014)

Well, I haven't registered for that many forums, and all that I registered for were alright.  But the worst site I've been a part of was probably Serebii's chatrooms.  Pretty much everyone there that's respected has their jerkassery turned up to 11, the mods will ban you if they think you're annoying, and you pretty much have to accept to respected members' opinions as facts or be labeled as a moron and be relentlessly mocked without even giving chance for debate.  Worst community ever.

On a side note, judging by the horror stories I'm hearing about ACC, it sounds like it's stricter than Wizardchan, and probably has just as much of an undesirable community.  Is it really that bad?


----------



## Snowtyke (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh, and did I mention Marriland's roleplaying rules?  Quoted straight from there:
''You must post at least 7 lines of text in their post (count them in your posting window).''
SEVEN lines of text in every roleplay post. Also, the grammar mistake in that sentence.


----------



## krielle (Jan 26, 2014)

*TBT > ACC*

I've never got scammed here, ever. But I did there.
The situation got reported to a mod but the person who scammed wasn't even banned or anything.
Just in my opinion -.-"


----------



## Candyfloss (Feb 2, 2014)

I was a member for ACC for about a year. i realised how strict and silly it really was so as of yesterday i joined TBT xD Gamefaqs too, it's not technically a forum but people don't take you seriously there and most likely troll you. There was one gaming forum I joined which i cannot remember the name of but everyone would call you a n00b if you didn't know the simplest cheats.

If i could describe to you how horrible ACC was : you couldnt post friend codes. at all. couldn't even post dream codes, how the heck are we supposed to visit other dream towns otherwise? searching by town name or character name doesn't always work. I got a warning for putting in caps ''SELLING LOADS OF STUFF'' and that wasn't even that bad. I got scammed on ACC and the mods did nothing.

Last edit, but i joined neopets back when i was 11 or something, check it out yourself and you'll regret it.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2014)

Lol, I think neopets is quite nice compared to. a few other sites but that's me biased apparently


----------



## Candyfloss (Feb 2, 2014)

Don't forget the IMDB forums. Literally everyone had to hate one of the forums and then trashed it all. god knows why i even checked all of it out, quit posting on it after about a week.


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (Jul 30, 2016)

For a little while I played an app called High School Hero that had a forum attached to it. 90% of the posts were just people telling others to go kill themselves.

I used to frequent the Warriors forums a lot, the mods used to be as bad as ACC but they loosened up slightly, they still suck though.


----------



## jiny (Jul 30, 2016)

MLP forum. i was 10

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait this is from 2014 lmao


----------



## f11 (Jul 30, 2016)

Bell Tree Forums, let me escape


----------



## Bowie (Jul 30, 2016)

Facepunch, which is a shame because the subject of the forum (game development, Valve games, 3D modelling, etc) is really my thing, and it has sections for a lot of different things. The overall community was awful, though. The staff sucked, and as much as I love Garry Newman, he didn't handle it very well at all. Lots of banned people, most of them banned as a joke or for no reason at all.

I've kinda just stopped joining new communities. Reddit is the best one I've been to, probably, because it's not just one forum. It's like thousands of different forums on one site, which suits me down to the ground. The only reason I've stuck around here is because the people are actually nice.

That being said, it would be nice if this place was more populated. You can't attract attention to every subject here, which is probably why people join multiple different ones for multiple different things. I've definitely put the most effort into this one, though.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 30, 2016)

Animal Crossing Community. I use it to talk to my friends on there, but the rules are so strict.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 31, 2016)

Tumblr hasn't been great for me....there was a set format I needed to use when posting about villagers and I couldn't find it on my phone so then I had mods messaging me, complaining about it. 
I gave up in the end. Still couldn't figure out how to reply to anybody on there


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 31, 2016)

this forum


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 31, 2016)

I haven't signed up for many forums so my worst isn't really that bad, just cringy. it was this forum for a certain person from a certain fandom. I didn't even really like him but they had a big fanfic section that consisted of the entire fandom and not just that person so I joined to read stuff and I guess make friends? the people on that forum actually turned out to be pretty cliquey, which made it difficult to talk to anyone, but I did make a really cool friend! the only bad thing was that after a while, she started coming on really irregularly and the messages eventually stopped. I had no other means of talking to her so that was sad.

anyway....those forums eventually died down and it was pretty much dead the last time I checked.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 31, 2016)

acc easily


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 31, 2016)

uh i have probably signed up to many sucky forums w/o being active on them??? but uh the swedish gosupermodel (... yes.) forums were the absolute worst oh mh ggggoddddd everyone was edgy and jgogisoslsbxkdksj i hated that forum. i wasn't on there a lot, i think i only signed up for my friend? but uh  Yeah. gross


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2016)

Uhh like idek those Swedish communities back in the early 00s and stuff.. like obviously full of creeps lol


----------



## namiieco (Jul 31, 2016)

This is the only forum site I have ever signed up for.


----------



## Celestefey (Jul 31, 2016)

Mario Kart Wii.com, but I met some of my close friends through that site so I guess I can't hate on it too much.

Also Animal Crossing Community. In hindsight I joined that site in 2006/2007 I'm pretty sure (I was very young but my parents were pretty lenient with me joining websites, they trusted me I guess?), but for a young child, it's not that bad. It was very family friendly and I got to converse with lots of other people near my age or just a few years older. Everyone was very friendly to me and I guess I got my first experience of "online gaming" thanks to the site because I used to play with friends over Wifi on AC:WW. But that was so long ago now... And the forum is still practically the same. It's very outdated and the rules are overly strict.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 31, 2016)

TeenHut. Enough said, I think.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 31, 2016)

I think it was the official Sonic the Hedgehog forum, but I'm not sure. I didn't last a full hour. I was just telling people in this one thread where they post art that they should source the art so the artist can get views. I immediately got into an argument with a regular user there and deleted my account.


----------



## Licorice (Jul 31, 2016)

Recolor.me


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 31, 2016)

Animal Crossing Community. I quit that forum because.

Its very inactive.

Too many strict rules.

Now here, its very active and great choice of rules. Thanks Jeremy!


----------



## Aali (Jul 31, 2016)

Last year I joined an UTAU forum. Those people were so stuck up and toxic


----------



## Aquari (Jul 31, 2016)

the only forums ive joined are gamefaqs and tbt, and i really like both

gamfaqs was my first forum so its basically my home, while tbt was the second and is like the vacation home that i dont want to leave


----------



## seliph (Jul 31, 2016)

www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 31, 2016)

TBT, duh


----------



## vel (Jul 31, 2016)

well this isn't a forum but this website called zorpia, a lot of my friends are on it but it's a ****ing dating site and i tried escaping and terminating my account 4 times in the past because this scary guy that was 49 years old kept trying to talk to me and meet up with me so i deleted it the first time, then a friend of mine invited me again (not sure if it's the website doing that tbh) and it said i had a message so i was like ok and it wouldn't stop sending me the message thing, and literally 21 guys tried to hmu and i was like oh my god no, so i just terminated my account yesterday. seriously, zorpia is the worst thing to ever happen.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 31, 2016)

roblox forum kinda scares me


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 31, 2016)

ACC is mostly the one I hate due to the rules, but lately, it has been The Bulletin Boards (side-forum to Nookipedia) as there has been this Israeli that has been stalking and harassing me...


----------



## MokaAkashiya (Aug 1, 2016)

http://www.nintendoplus.com/

It was ok for a while but stuff happened and it just wasn't good afterwards.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 1, 2016)

I think the worst forum I had been on was the gaia forums, there was so much happening... such a terrible place. There was literally a kid who stalked me around because he was in love with me... I think it was like the chatterbox forum where people just posted random stuff


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I think the worst forum I had been on was the gaia forums, there was so much happening... such a terrible place. There was literally a kid who stalked me around because he was in love with me... I think it was like the chatterbox forum where people just posted random stuff



that and the GD are literally people who stalk each other, sending nudes or just post like "dude i just shot this guy at 4 am" lol


----------



## Hulaette (Aug 1, 2016)

Almost every forum I've signed up for during my life has been freaking AWFUL! When I say that I'm talking about strict admins, mean mods, getting auto banned by bots on Neopets...and the list goes on! TBT isn't anything special either, I can put this forum up with the rest of the nasty forums out there. But I must say this forum has been most friendly and understanding towards me out of every other forum site on the internet. Because of that I have stuck around to this day even when I could have left a year ago. I hate to love this forum. Ugh <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 1, 2016)

Sheila said:


> that and the GD are literally people who stalk each other, sending nudes or just post like "dude i just shot this guy at 4 am" lol



Yeah, it's pretty toxic for a kids site. That's basically what that kid was doing, cause I had a pic of me as my sig and so he kept following me around asking for nudes and when I kept telling him no he started saying nasty stuff about me all over.. like dude CALM DOWN.


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 1, 2016)

I've only ever joined two forums so I don't have much to compare with. Both have been great though.


----------



## jiny (Aug 1, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I think the worst forum I had been on was the gaia forums, there was so much happening... such a terrible place. There was literally a kid who stalked me around because he was in love with me... I think it was like the chatterbox forum where people just posted random stuff


i joined gaia but i don't use the forums as much haha. i found a kpop forum kind of..? so i mostly talk in there. i just use gaia for the avatar builder.


----------



## Licorice (Aug 1, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I think the worst forum I had been on was the gaia forums, there was so much happening... such a terrible place. There was literally a kid who stalked me around because he was in love with me... I think it was like the chatterbox forum where people just posted random stuff



Oh lord yes Gaia. I joined in 2007 and mostly stayed around for zOMG. I still like playing with my avi though.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 1, 2016)

NSider

they didn't even bother to archive their **** when it shut down


----------



## Thready (Aug 1, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yeah, it's pretty toxic for a kids site. That's basically what that kid was doing, cause I had a pic of me as my sig and so he kept following me around asking for nudes and when I kept telling him no he started saying nasty stuff about me all over.. like dude CALM DOWN.



omg. wow.
i left gaia after everyone went crazy with the economy, but i did not expect it to sink that low.
that site is easily one of the worst forums i've been. it used to have a well-rounded community, but all the good ones have left.

also acc isn't too bad now, but it's still outdated af. it's like a wall of text that trump built.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 1, 2016)

this forum 

jk

probably acc?


----------



## mintellect (Aug 1, 2016)

This is the worst forum I've ever been on.
But it's also the best.

Mainly because it's the only one I've ever joined.


----------



## moonford (Aug 1, 2016)

This one, some nice people though and not to strict, so its still good.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Aug 1, 2016)

This one.​*( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)*​
Aaaand... scrolling up, people have already said that. Oh well.

Alright, I've only signed up for two forums so I guess the Ubisoft ones are worst, lol.


----------



## Alex518 (Aug 1, 2016)

some brony one in 2012... never again


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 2, 2016)

Jetix said:


> this forum
> 
> jk
> 
> probably acc?



You were on ACC?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> You were on ACC?



Yep 
Its pretty dead now, i only used it for free stuff on ACNL. But now that i've hacked my 3DS i don't need that


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 2, 2016)

Jetix said:


> Yep
> Its pretty dead now, i only used it for free stuff on ACNL. But now that i've hacked my 3DS i don't need that



Yeah, the site's layout hasn't been changed since 2003, only a year after its creation (as 2002 was the year Animal Crossing came to the United States).


----------



## GalacticGhost (Aug 2, 2016)

it isn't an actual forum, but the first place i ever joined was miiverse. ...all i'm saying is that i'm glad i left that place around a year ago.

as for actual forums... i haven't come across any _really_ bad ones, so i'm not sure. .-.


----------



## Noah2000 (Aug 2, 2016)

Probably ACC. Made me pay like 2 dollars to join.

That's 2 dollars I'll never get back.

_Ever._


----------



## xara (Aug 2, 2016)

ACC was pretty bad honestly. And I never understood why people weren't allowed to publicly share their friend codes or dream addresses. 

Gamefaqs was kind of bad too...I met some really nice people there, but now the whole site just kind of gives me a bad vibe...and there, if you get scammed, you're basically **** out of luck, since nobody will care other than you.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 2, 2016)

tbt ofc


----------



## treetops (Aug 3, 2016)

I never had the best experience with Pok?community. A lot of the people there were just rude and hard to talk to. There was even once a time when some person sent me a dumb PM and blocked me about how much they hated me... just because my favourite Pok?mon used to be Sawk. I'm not kidding. :/

There's also a website I used to visit regularly, but I'd rather not name it. I don't hate the community, but I used to be a moderator for that site and the way the staff deals with things that are the slightest bit negative or off-topic is really silly. I love the staffers as people, but one of the reasons I left is because they do a really lousy job at being staffers and making the community a hugbox.


----------



## LilithLovoski (Aug 3, 2016)

The FurAffinity forums. The website itself is wildly popular despite the controversy surrounding it but the forums are dead. The only exceptions are the few long term residents who won't talk to anyone but other long term residents. It's basically turned into a public IM service for them, well at least that's what it was when I last logged in two years ago.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 3, 2016)

heartbreaker said:


> ACC was pretty bad honestly. And I never understood why people weren't allowed to publicly share their friend codes or dream addresses.
> 
> Gamefaqs was kind of bad too...I met some really nice people there, but now the whole site just kind of gives me a bad vibe...and there, if you get scammed, you're basically **** out of luck, since nobody will care other than you.



I wouldn't call GameFAQs worse than ACC.


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 8, 2016)

Atari's (Yes, the game company)'s Godzilla forum. I met my two best friends there, but holy cow did they ever have the community and moderation team. One such member was a radical Christian and would take every opportunity to tell the other members how what they were doing was wrong, their interests were against his religion and how they should seek redemption. The piece of stool even flat out laughed and made jokes about a member's dog that had died, telling him how he should get it stuffed like in Scrubs and that it was a worthless animal and would not go to heaven. 
Then you had the moderator team. One in particular was also a Christian and would allow the kid I mentioned above to get away with that crap, while he would slap temporary bans and warnings on anyone else that would open their mouths against him. The admins didn't care so they let this favoritism play out. It was disgusting.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 11, 2016)

Still this forum. This forum is still the worst


----------

